# Hello from Maryland



## Hookthatsnook (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey everyone! I have been a long time reader of the site and have learned a lot from here. I recently picked up a fiberglass solo skiff and wanted to formally introduce myself. I look forward to learning and contributing on here. I mostly fish the eastern shore of Maryland along with the Susquehanna flats but also go to Virginia and Florida regularly. I am used to fishing from a Hobie pro angler kayak so this is a big step up for me. I'm a fly fishing fanatic if anyone wants to link up I'm always up for it. I tried posting a couple pics of the SoloSkiff it won't let me.


----------



## Hookthatsnook (Feb 23, 2016)




----------

